

Bill Gates' Battle to get into Augusta (1998) - colins_pride
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB906008880358760000.html

======
rms
So did he get in?

~~~
mariorz
[http://www.usatoday.com/sports/golf/masters/2002-09-27-augus...](http://www.usatoday.com/sports/golf/masters/2002-09-27-augusta-
list.htm)

He got in.

~~~
rbanffy
I am deeply disappointed with their selection criteria.

------
jackmoore
Why would Bill Gates care about such bullshit? Minus nerd points for him.

~~~
Andys
Minus nerd points, and plus sales points. No doubt you get to talk business
with some of the most powerful world figures inside the club's closed doors.

